# Any news about 8.2/7.4??



## swmok (Sep 21, 2010)

As I need to write a plan about upgrading the 7.3 to 8.2 OR 7.4,
are there any news about that??

Thanks.

swmok


----------



## bsm (Sep 21, 2010)

You can subscribe to the mail lists
Announcements are also made on the FreeBSD website
Or just write your plan for 8.1-RELEASE and include upgrades to newer versions with freebsd-update or via source.


----------

